# Left for Dead won't play with lion osx



## iamcam (Aug 16, 2011)

my left for dead won't open since I upgraded to osx lion. Do I need to update any software or my black diamond? pls help!!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

How are you running L4D? Is it via Steam?


----------



## iamcam (Aug 16, 2011)

No, I believe it's cxz black diamond.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What do you mean by black diamond? Never heard of it.


----------



## iamcam (Aug 16, 2011)

I was just searching for "how to play l4d on mac" and it made me download black diamond. It worked well with snow leopard. What do you suggest I should do? should i download steam?


----------



## iamcam (Aug 16, 2011)

I downloaded steam today but it does not finish updating. black diamond is the game engine that i used before but in some reasons it won't play anymore. pls help. thank u =)


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I guess I'm not understanding how this black diamond fits in the picture. L4D is a Valve game, and it uses the Source engine, made by Valve for Half Life 2. If it is not using the Source engine, then it isn't a true copy of L4D, and may be illegal. If you did not pay for the game from Valve, which would be via Steam or retail box, then the game isn't legit, and we can't help you per the forum rules.


----------

